# 2nd Round: Game 3: Heat @ Wizards



## -33-

<center>
PLAYOFFS 2005

Eastern Conference 2nd Round
Game Three
Thursday, May 12th--8:00ET ESPN









Miami Heat
(59-23)

vs.









Washington Wizards
(47-35)

Series
(2-0 Heat)

Previous Results:
Heat 116 @ Wizards 108
Wizards 93 @ Heat 103
 Wizards 83 @ Heat 106
 Heat 98 @ Wizards 93


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

_Heat Bench:_
Alonzo Mourning
Keyon Dooling
Shandon Anderson
Michael Doleac
Christian Laettner
Rasual Butler 
Steve Smith

</center>


----------



## TheRedZone05

what should be important to us right now is getting shaq back on track, we are going to need him to be 100% for detroit

btw did any1 see the picture they have on nba.com of dwyane wade...i laughed my *** off when i saw that picture of him, not exactly the most beautiful pic they could of chosen.


----------



## PartisanRanger

We really need to make a conscious effort to get Shaq involved. He may still be hurting, but if we let him adjust his offense for his injury, he'll be better aware of his physical capacities and will be more prepared for the Detroit series.


----------



## reHEATed

This third game will be the toughest of the series. Washington with their crowd has a good chance of winning this game. Like the Heat team last year, they have won all their home playoff games so far, and the heat beat the 1st seeded Pacers twice at home in the exact same circumstances. We should win obviously, but I wouldnt be suprised if the Wiz take this one


----------



## Shanghai Kid

I think Washington wins this and I'm not just saying this cause their my team. The Wiz are a much better home team.


----------



## DWadeistheTruth

We should win this one, but the Wiz might be more confident at home, Miami should take over at the last 5 minutes, Wiz tend to play like a young team, taking stupid shots, am not that worried about Shaq so much getting his offense of rhythm, we got alot of guys that could cover Shaq some slack, but in defense, he gets caugh with stupid fouls, he has not being that great at his timing, when it come to rebounding, last night I saw a couple of old Shaq rebounding, this is a sign that he is getting his legs back in in good shape, Defense is the biggest key to win a championship, we have to tighten up a bit. Go Heat.


----------



## BlackNRed

I think it goes to 3-0 112-108 Heat~


----------



## PartisanRanger

Either way I think it will be close... In any case this is the best opportunity for the Wiz to win a game in this series.


----------



## maswe12

Yeah i think the wiz might win this one...either way I see it coming down to a final possession and possibly OT.


----------



## BigZep

-They're Ready.


----------



## JeepLiberty03

Unless Shaq plays like MDE, I think we lose tonight.


----------



## dap

Shanghai Kid said:


> I think Washington wins this and I'm not just saying this cause their my team. The Wiz are a much better home team.


I hate to bring the bad news to you, but according to my sources...Shaq is going to have his breakout game tonite :banana:


----------



## mippo

Oooo your sources. I bet Dap is a ref!!!! Look at the obvious favoritism towards the Heat this game. I'm getting Jeff Van Gundy on the phone right now!!


----------



## BlackNRed

mippo said:


> Oooo your sources. I bet Dap is a ref!!!! Look at the obvious favoritism towards the Heat this game. I'm getting Jeff Van Gundy on the phone right now!!


I think he's referring to his Magic 8ball as his "sources." :laugh:


----------



## dap

Heated said:


> I think he's referring to his Magic 8ball as his "sources." :laugh:


 :rofl: You are very clever, my friend :biggrin:


----------



## BlackNRed

dap said:


> :rofl: You are very clever, my friend :biggrin:


No worries, my sources tell me the same. :biggrin: Go Heat.


----------



## mippo

I know, I was just attempting a joke. I suck at jokes, but I like this lawyer one~

A couple guys are sitting at a bar and during the conversation one guy says, all lawyers are as3holes. One of the other guy stands up and says, I resent that. So the guy's like, "Why, are you a lawyer?" and he replies, "No, I'm an as3hole." 

Har har

Go heat!


----------



## BiggestWadeFanEver

*For The Heat Team.....*

(NOT that the Heat read this)...BUT Heat Players, dont listen to the negativity!! Wade, Jones, and HaslemDO step it up when works gotta be DONE...you all are a TEAM...so even if Shaq isnt playing hard...YOU ARE STILL THE TEAM...So do your THANG!! ....MUCH LOVVVE!!...even before the PLayoffs!!


----------



## BiggestWadeFanEver

COME ON GUYS!! Whats going on HERE?? A Little LOVE FOR THE TEAM PLEASE!! THEY CAN SOOOOOO DO IT!! :banana: Try a little support.!!  
What is all this??"Wade cant carry the team...If Shaq doesnt play its over....we cant bet the Wiz"...
YESSSSSS WE CAN!!!! :clap:


----------



## UD40

I'm pumped for this game. The reality of the ECF being so close is starting to hit me like a ton of bricks! Wade will be Wade, doing his thing, DJ will shoot the lights out, Zo, Shaq and Udonis will own the paint. O, I also have a feeling that Dools will have a solid game, idk what it is, but I do feel good about this team and the rest of our run to the 'ship.


GO HEAT!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :banana: :clap: :twave: :razz:


----------



## LoyalBull

I think if the Heat win this one... and then the next one that the series is OVER!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## reHEATed

Eric Reid just said it looks like shaq wont play tonight....... Hes a game time decision


----------



## PartisanRanger

I don't have that much of a problem with Shaq missing this game as we are up 2-0 in the series, I just hope he gets better quick. I actually think we can beat Washington without Shaq, but we'll have to work our butts off and Wade will have to take over.


----------



## -33-

I don't believe it coming from ESPN, they just want a story like usual...but Eric Reid has more credibility to me...

so if he's not playing, I think we still have a shot if we can stay out of foul trouble inside...remember we almost beat Detroit without Shaq a few weeks ago...


----------



## mippo

Shaq's not playing.


----------



## -33-

If one thing can be said is this....

I trust that Alonzo will step up tonight. You know that Alonzo is embracing this opportunity, and a big opportunity it is...if we win this game, it's a sweep. Bottomline. DOHleac is gonna have to play tonight, I'd imagine that Udonis or Christian is gonna have to put some minutes at the 5 spot too. If we can get Haywood in foul trouble, we're in great shape. Washington has no depth inside either, so even without Shaq, we're better inside than they are...

*IN ZO WE TRUST...*


----------



## JeepLiberty03

I don't think Zo can give us starter minutes without getting in to foul trouble. Hopefully I am wrong and we get 30 + minutes out of Zo. Haslem will have to stay out of foul trouble too, and GQ and Doleac will have to be big tonight. I thought we would lose before Shaq was ruled out, I still think we will lose now. Will see.


----------



## TheRedZone05

I'll have my fingers crossed...


----------



## BlackNRed

What the hell is wrong with him? He's played with his injuries all series, why not this game? Shaq needs to stop being a sissy and play basketball. This is ridiculous. It's the playoffs, players play through minor injuries all the time. Every game is important. This is very dissapointing to me.


----------



## -33-

Heated said:


> What the hell is wrong with him? He's played with his injuries all series, why not this game? Shaq needs to stop being a sissy and play basketball. This is ridiculous. It's the playoffs, players play through minor injuries all the time. Every game is important. This is very dissapointing to me.


 play a semi-meaningless game against the Wizards or rest to be healthy for the next rounds...

you gotta look at it in the big picture...


----------



## reHEATed

I dont think its meaningless. 2-1 and 3-0 are a big big difference. 2-1 gives them a chance to make it a series if they take game 4, which if they win game 3 they will have momentum.


----------



## BlackNRed

Shaq_Diesel said:


> play a semi-meaningless game against the Wizards or rest to be healthy for the next rounds...
> 
> you gotta look at it in the big picture...


I don't know about that. I can understand him playing less minutes, but not playing at all just seems selfish. Shaq is putting a lot of pressure on his teamates. Dwyane and the Jones boys will all have to have huge games tonight for us to come out of Washington with a win.


----------



## -33-

wadeshaqeddie said:


> I dont think its meaningless. 2-1 and 3-0 are a big big difference. 2-1 gives them a chance to make it a series if they take game 4, which if they win game 3 they will have momentum.


 I agree...you don't want to give them life, but in all honesty, we can take care of these guys tonight if we play our game......and if we lose, get Shaq back on Saturday and take care of business the next 2 games...


----------



## BlackNRed

Oh well, this will give ZO a chance to shut all the naysayers up. He can still play. And play well.


----------



## reHEATed

Zo with a nice block


----------



## -33-

1st possession, and Zo swats the **** out of Jeffries...

X


----------



## BlackNRed

Uuuuuuu


----------



## -33-

Heated said:


> Uuuuuuu


 UUUUUU is letting Jeffries embarass him on the boards right now...very unexpected


----------



## -33-

Damon ties it at 6


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

We look very sloppy.


----------



## -33-

Eddie takes the charge on Jamison


----------



## -33-

Zo hits both FTs....tied at 8


----------



## reHEATed

these turnovers are AHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## -33-

Udon hits the J....Heat up 1


----------



## BlackNRed

Zo with the Jumper, Zo with the SLAMMA!


----------



## -33-

Zo with the dunk

Heat 14-9

timeout Wizards!

Zo has 6pts, 4reb


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Zo looks great on both ends of the court!!!:biggrin:


----------



## BlackNRed

HEATLUNATIC said:


> Zo looks great on both ends of the court!!!:biggrin:


Yes indeed :clap: Lets hope he can keep it up for a good 30 minutes.


----------



## -33-

Jamison has 8 already...

Eddie has to do a better job with him in the post or we need to send someone from the help side


----------



## PartisanRanger

Is it possible Wang may be playing tonight?


----------



## reHEATed

PartisanRanger said:


> Is it possible Wang may be playing tonight?


IR. Can only be activated between series


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

I dont think Wang is on the playoff roster.


----------



## reHEATed

wade is not making good decisions right now....another to


----------



## -33-

hey Stan...

whenever you want to put Dooling in, go right ahead....Damon is useless tonight b/c he won't get open looks without Shaq down low


----------



## BlackNRed

Is Udon lost? Box out!


----------



## reHEATed

rebounds and turnovers...DAMN


----------



## -33-

give Dwyane the same call on the other end....

DOHleac warning


----------



## reHEATed

crap. Doleac is in. Not a good thing


----------



## BlackNRed

DOH! not doleac


----------



## reHEATed

Hughes sure loves to shoot


----------



## -33-

Wade ties it at 16


----------



## BlackNRed

turnovers... :curse:

8 :curse:


----------



## reHEATed

DECISION MAKING....needs a lot of improvement


----------



## -33-

Take out Damon, put in Shandon...

1-Dwyane/Gilbert
2-Eddie/Hughes
3-Shandon/Jamison

Jamison will score at will on Eddie, he's just not strong enough to keep him from getting position


----------



## reHEATed

finally they call over the back...about time


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Thats 2 fouls on Tawn!


----------



## -33-

Jamison with his 2nd foul, Dixon in...


----------



## reHEATed

Wade has like 5 to's in this 1st quarter...he needs to calm down and make good decisions


----------



## -33-

Damon hits 2 FTs....22-21 Wiz


----------



## reHEATed

that looked clean


----------



## -33-

DOHleac with his 2nd foul..........


----------



## BlackNRed

WHAT THE **** REF, that was ALL ball!


----------



## MarioChalmers

There was a little body contact there. Damn, we need Wade now more than ever. C'mon D, and c'mon hulk, we need you.


----------



## -33-

Wade misses the jumper

End of the 1st
24-21 Wizards

Hughes, Arenas and Jamison have score ALL of the Wizards points

Wade(5to's) and Zo (4reb) with 6...Damon (3ast) and Udon(3reb) with 4...Eddie with 1


----------



## -33-

Team Box Scores:

*Turnovers*
Heat 8, Wiz 2

*Rebounds*
Heat 10, Wiz 9

*FG%*
Heat 46%, Wiz 40%

*FT%*
Heat 88%, Wiz 85%


----------



## -33-

Dooling replaces Damon to start the quarter...


----------



## -33-

Zo and Shandon in....DOHleac and Udon out

Dooling hits

26-25 Wiz


----------



## MarioChalmers

Hulk with the putback dunk! ROAR!


----------



## -33-

Zo with the dunk (8pts)

27-26 Heat


----------



## BlackNRed

Zo is a machine


----------



## MarioChalmers

Sweet move by EJ! Whoa!


----------



## -33-

Eddie Jones with an AMAZING move for the bucket and the foul!!!

EDDIE!
EDDIE!
EDDIE!


----------



## BlackNRed

Wow, what a spin move by Eddie, and 1 baby!


----------



## reHEATed

Wade is shooting horribly and turning the ball over a lot, yet we are somehow up 1.


----------



## BlackNRed

Zo is playing as good of ball as Shaq would be right now, that's how.


----------



## -33-

Eddie to Shandon
32-28 Heat


----------



## reHEATed

Why hasnt Laettner played?


----------



## -33-

Zo with his 2nd foul

Eddie out, Dwyane back in...


----------



## -33-

Arenas hits 2 in a row

38-34 Wiz


----------



## MarioChalmers

Damn Arenas... that was a bad sequence :sad:


----------



## -33-

Dwyane........shoot the damn ball, god damn some of these turnovers are just stupid plays


----------



## reHEATed

he shoulda shot that....bad decision


----------



## BlackNRed

Dwyane is a turnover machine tonight.


----------



## -33-

Damon for 3333333333333333333

40-37 Wiz


----------



## -33-

Damon to Dooling for 33333333333333333333333

40-40!


----------



## MarioChalmers

TIE GAME! Keyon and Damon!


----------



## -33-

Keyon to Zo

tied at 42


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Zo with the smash!!!


----------



## MarioChalmers

Hulk has come to play today! But he has three fouls... 10 pts 9 rebs though.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Thats 3 fouls on Zo.


----------



## BlackNRed

1 more rebound and Zo has a doub/doub. 10 pts/9 reb/3 blk


----------



## reHEATed

that was a bad call. Now Doleac has to play.


----------



## -33-

what a horrible call on Zo......now we gotta sit through 2 1/2 minutes of DOHleac to end the half


----------



## -33-

Wade ties it at 44

1:20 left


----------



## -33-

Eddie for 33333333333333333333

47-44 Heat
1 min to go


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

E.J. for 3!!!


----------



## reHEATed

Doleac....if you foul dont let him make the shot.....god this guy is useless


----------



## MarioChalmers

Dayum, Trhee point play for Wiz. Three on Mourning and Doleac, they're screwing us over. BS Refs I shall burn their hosues down. DOHLEAC **** YOU.


----------



## -33-

DOHleac ties it at 49

Wade fouls Hughes with .2 left

51-49 Wizards at half


----------



## BlackNRed

51-49 Wiz at the half. We need to cutdown on the TOs


----------



## -33-

Halftime Box Score:

*Zo 10pts 9reb 3blk 3pf*
Udon 4pts 4reb 2ast
Eddie 7pts 3reb 2pf
*Wade 12pts 3reb 3ast 2pf 6to
Damon 7pts 5ast*

Dooling 5pts 3ast
DOHleac 2pts 3pf
Shandon 2pts

------------------

Haywood 5pts 4reb 2ast 
Jeffries 2pts 2reb
*Jamison 12pts 3reb 2pf
Hughes 14pts 3reb
Arenas 12pts 9ast*

Dixon 6pts

-------------------------
Team Stats

FG%
Heat 49%
Wiz 46%

FT%
Heat 88%
Wiz 90%

Rebounds 
Heat 22
Wiz 16

Assists
Heat 14
Wiz 12

Team Fouls
Heat 10
Wiz 7

*Turnovers
Heat 10
Wiz 3*


----------



## -33-

Eddie hits a 2

53-51 Wiz


----------



## UD40

I missed the first half of the game, but it doesnt seem like i missed much. Any big plays by Wade? I know Shaq is out, and i herd before they cut to half that Zo had 10pts and 9boards :biggrin: but 3fouls :curse: 

What are we doing wrong to make it such a close game? Or are the Wiz just really well?


----------



## -33-

Jamison hits a 3

58-51 Wizards

Jeffries gets hit with his 3rd foul


----------



## -33-

Dwyane hits 1/2 FTs

58-52 Wiz

Arenas past DJ, 60-52


----------



## -33-

Wade gets the miss and lays it in...60-54

Eddie fouls Arenas on the drive...misses both

Timeout Heat

*Zo now has a double double (10pts, 10rebs)*


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Thats 4 fouls on J.J.!


----------



## -33-

Jeffries picks up his 4th foul

8:25 left in the quarter, and the Heat are in the bonus....LOTS OF FREE THROWS IF WE CAN TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THIS


----------



## -33-

Daaaaaamon for 3333333333333333

60-59 Wiz


----------



## -33-

Wade drives and hits....Heat take the lead 61-60!


----------



## UD40

Dwyane, he's a hustla, ask about him


----------



## -33-

Udon hits 63-60 Heat 6:40 left...

Eddie with the steal, fouled by Ruffin (2nd), hits both 65-60 Heat


----------



## -33-

Dixon hits a 3....65-63 Heat

Wade dunks all over Ruffin!!!! 67-63


----------



## MarioChalmers

DWADE with the SLAMMAJAMMA!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Thats 5 fouls on J.J.!!!


----------



## -33-

Jeffries out with 5....

Wade hits a J, 69-63


----------



## MarioChalmers

can you feel it? Cause DWade is feeling it!


----------



## -33-

Arenas scores over Zo, 69-65 Heat

Eddie fouled by Arenas (2nd), hits 2, 71-65 Heat


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Nice D!!!


----------



## -33-

Washington is getting sloppy with the ball...............

Eddie for 3333333333333333
74-65 Heat


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

E.J. for 3!!!


----------



## MarioChalmers

E.J. fo THREE! :biggrin:


----------



## UD40

Dools was just all-over Gilber great D guys, keep it going


----------



## -33-

Haslem gets called for the charge (2nd)

Timeout Washington, Heat up 74-65 2:48 left in 3rd...


----------



## reHEATed

Arenas is starting to force shots....we got them frustrated now we have to keep it up


----------



## reHEATed

cant leave Dixon open from 3


----------



## UD40

DOOLS!!! :banana: :banana: :clap: :biggrin: holy moly


----------



## -33-

Dixon hits a 3, 74-68 Heat...

Dooling just went Anthony Carter on the Wizards!!!! 76-68

Dixon hits another 76-70


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Dools with the circus shot!!!:biggrin:


----------



## -33-

Damon fouled on the drive...77-70 Heat....

GREAT DEFENSE BY THE HEAT!!! shot clock violation...

Dooling hits another jumper, 79-70 Heat, 1 min left in 3rd...


----------



## -33-

another good defensive possession by Miami...loose ball foul on Keyon, 38.9 secs left, Doleac boards the miss....

Wizards ball with 7 secs left....Arenas turns it over...

End of the 3rd Quarter
Miami 79
Washington 70


----------



## BlackNRed

Woooooh, hold em off for one more quarter. Go Heat!


----------



## MarioChalmers

Good, hopefully, we don't break down in the 4th. Just give it to Dwyane and leave him alone! Good strategy eh?


----------



## -33-

Heat outscored the Wizards 30-19 in the 3rd quarter...

*Foul Watch*
Heat:
Eddie 3
Zo 3
Doleac 3

Wizards:
Jeffries 5

AND ONLY *2 TURNOVERS* IN THE 3RD QUARTER :clap: :clap: :clap:

12 minutes of basketball left...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Wade is killing them!!!


----------



## -33-

Dooling misses the jumper, but another turnover by the Wizards....

Wade hits the J, 81-70

*WE HAVE NEVER LOST A GAME WHEN WE'RE UP 10+ IN THE 4TH QTR. ALL SEASON*


----------



## reHEATed

Wade is back to himself in this second half


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Wade again!!!:biggrin:


----------



## -33-

Doleac with the defensive board...

Wade hits again! (25pts) 83-70 Heat

Timeout Wizards, 10:33 left


----------



## BlackNRed

Wade takes over in the 4th as usual. 25 pts.

Nothing new here.. move it along people. :laugh:


----------



## MarioChalmers

Wade is feeling it, 25 points now for D.


----------



## UD40

Wade's jumper is so smooth, his mid-range game has come a long way


----------



## reHEATed

Doleac actually just outmuscled Ruffin for that rebound....a new concept for Doleac. Hopefully he continues his newfound agressiveness


----------



## JeepLiberty03

Great 3rd quarter. DWade is killing them! Tonight's game is a perfect example of why Shaq couldn't have been MVP this season. This game is ovah. Wiz, like me, thought they had the game won once they found out Shaq was out.:laugh: :laugh: Looks like a great win for the Heat! :clap:


----------



## -33-

Jamison draws the foul on Udon (3rd)...Haywood with the dunk 83-72 Heat...

Doleac misses the jumper...

Hughes hits the J, 83-74 Heat 9:30 left...


----------



## reHEATed

only up 9....the game isnt over


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Hughes hurt his ankle...


----------



## MarioChalmers

Doleac is a ****ing idiot.


----------



## reHEATed

We need to get a score now...stop this run


----------



## MarioChalmers

Finally DOHleac is out of the game.


----------



## BlackNRed

Here comes their run, we gotta shut em down now.


----------



## -33-

Wade misses....

Haywood makes the bucket and fouled by DOHleac (4th) 83-76 Heat

Zo in for DOHleac...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Wade with the lob to Udon!!!


----------



## MarioChalmers

Alley-oop. pwned.


----------



## UD40

Wade to Udon!!!! What a great 1-2 punch
:banana:


----------



## BlackNRed

alley oop! Wade to U!


----------



## -33-

Wade with the oop to Udon!!!! 85-76 Heat.....

Dixon shoots over Zo, 85-78 Heat....

Jamison hits the 3, 85-81 Heat....


----------



## reHEATed

damn.....that turnover was costly


----------



## BlackNRed

ah s***[email protected]


----------



## MarioChalmers

You guys are still down 4, shut the hell up. Freaking fans. 

< / john >


----------



## UD40

Where....did.....our.....d....go!? Come on guys, you fought back to hard to let it go, man up, play 3rd qtr. d


----------



## -33-

Go DJ! said:


> Where....did.....our.....d....go!? Come on guys, you fought back to hard to let it go, man up, play 3rd qtr. d


 We're playing good D...they are scoring on turnovers again...Jamison hit a 3 with a hand in his face, good shot, gotta live with that...


----------



## reHEATed

thank god arenas took that stupid shot


----------



## reHEATed

another stupid shot by Washington


----------



## -33-

Wade misses the floater...8 mins left

Arenas misses the 3, board by Wade...

Damon misses the 3...

Jamison misses the 3, board by Zo...

Wade hits a hook over Dixon, 87-81 Heat


----------



## UD40

Shaq_Diesel said:


> We're playing good D...they are scoring on turnovers again...Jamison hit a 3 with a hand in his face, good shot, gotta live with that...


Good point. But man, can the Wiz miss a three? Their automatic


----------



## -33-

Hughes hits a 3....87-84 Heat, 6:45 left...

Wade gets stuck underneath...jumpball between Arenas and Wade...
Damon hits the 3333333333333333333

90-84 Heat

BIG TIME SHOT BY DAMON!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

D.J. for 3!!!

HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## MarioChalmers

DJ with the 3333333333333333333333


----------



## UD40

GO DJ!!!!!!!!! :banana: 

nice shot by Damon


----------



## BlackNRed

Don't help that chump up who's been talkin all that smack bout you Wade.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Who wants to stop Hulk? No one. Mwahhaha


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Zo hits!!!

14pts and 13rebs!!!


----------



## reHEATed

thats why this Wash team loses. How many stupid 3's can u take. LOL. Washington has no bball iq


----------



## BlackNRed

DJ's on FIAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UD40

DJ again with a big shot


----------



## -33-

Jamison misses, board by Wade...under 6 left...

Zo hits the hook, 92-84 Heat...

Arenas misses a 3, Udon boards it...

Damon hits another big shot.....WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

94-84 Heat, 5 mins left!


----------



## MarioChalmers

DJ with the off-balance shot, huwaw!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

D.J. hits a 2!!!

We bend but we dont break!!!:biggrin:


----------



## MarioChalmers

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Washington has no bball iq


They must've been hanging around George Bush in the White House too much. :clap:


----------



## -33-

Wizards shot selection is killin them, we got them down...now we gotta go for the kill


----------



## reHEATed

Wade!


----------



## UD40

nice move by dw3, he is amazing


----------



## MarioChalmers

They can't stop MJ!


----------



## -33-

Udon takes the charge....

Wade called for the pushoff....

Haywood tips in the miss, 96-88 Heat


----------



## reHEATed

over the back.....damn, call it already


----------



## UD40

dwyane just letting it all out, nice determination


----------



## -33-

Wade nearly turns it over, and calls the 20 sec timeout....3:18 left in the 4th

Heat 96
Wiz 88


----------



## reHEATed

WHY DID DAMON SHOT THAT. WTF was that


----------



## -33-

Damon misses the 3....

3 minutes left

Jamison hits a 3, 96-91 Heat...

Eddie misses, but Udon puts it in! 98-91 Heat, 2:20 left


----------



## UD40

Udon is an anaimal down low, great board, but ej got smoked, where was the call


----------



## BlackNRed

Uuuuu!


----------



## reHEATed

why are we taking 3's now...we are giving the lead away


----------



## MarioChalmers

Arenas is in a lot of pain!


----------



## -33-

Arenas drives and gets fouled by Haslem (4th), hits 2...98-93 Heat...

Damon misses the 3...

Arenas breaks down the D and scores, but rolled his ankle....98-95 Heat...

Haslem drills a jumper, 100-95 Heat


----------



## BlackNRed

lol Haslem is taking over.


----------



## UD40

Jeez Udon, such a nice screen with the jumper to boot


----------



## UD40

Dwyane Wade.....enough said


----------



## MarioChalmers

Dayum, that shot by Wade was hot damn.


----------



## -33-

Udon gets called for his 5th...

Hughes misses, Wade gets the board...1 min left


Wade drives and scores!!!! 102-95 Heat, 54.4 left


START THE BUSES, IT'S ALLLLLLLLL OVER!


----------



## BlackNRed

Dwyane can't carry a team Arenas!? He's punking your team in your own HOUSE!


----------



## reHEATed

WADE......Taking over this second half


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

I dont see how anyone could say that Wade isnt on Kobe, T-Mac and Brons level after these playoffs!


----------



## UD40

Almost one game away from the ECF, man is this exciting or what!?!

Udon is having a great 4th qrt.


----------



## JeepLiberty03

I'll take the hoop, because I want the Heat to win, but that looked like a walk to me by Wade.

Great job by U the last few minutes. :clap:


----------



## MarioChalmers

Heated said:


> Dwyane can't carry a team Arenas!? He's punking your team in your own HOUSE!


Too bad Wade isn't the cocky type. I want Shaq to speak up for him. Haha, Arenas got pwned, that assclown.


----------



## BlackNRed

Wade just tied Tim Hardaway in 30pt games in the playoffs (4)


----------



## MarioChalmers

Wade looks hurt, what the hell, damn... gotta get that checked D.


----------



## -33-

Washington misses the 3, out of bounds off Udon...44.5 secs left...

Zo swats the **** out of Hughes, AND FLEXES!

I LOVE THIS GAME!


----------



## reHEATed

Zo....with the block and da FLEX


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Zo with a HUGE block!!!


----------



## UD40

Zzzzzzzzzoooooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackNRed

Stuff by Zo! With the muscle Flex! muhaha :biggrin:


----------



## UD40

3-0!!!!!!!


----------



## reHEATed

Ova


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Heat Win!!!

3-0!!!


----------



## MarioChalmers

Good job guys, great win. Arenas... eat crow.


----------



## BlackNRed

WE WIN, without Shaq, 7-0 Good say goodnight Wizards.


----------



## -33-

32.9 left...jumpball, out of bounds to the Heat...

Wade misses and Udon gets the board to seal it....

BALL GAME!


HEAT 102
WIZARDS 95


----------



## UD40

Hats off to Udon, great 4th qtr play. Wade did alright......jk, wade did amazing! Great defensive stand in the last few seconds. ONE MORE GAME!:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## JeepLiberty03

Great win!

Great job by U, and the Jones boyz.

DWade is the man!

Does Shaq sit out the rest of the series(game 4 and 5??) and rest up for the ECF, or does he play and we try to get this series over in 4?


----------



## -33-

*Player Stats:*

*Zo 14pts, 13reb, 4blk (36 mins)
Udon 12pts, 12reb (6 off), 4ast*
Eddie 16pts (2/4 3pt), 4reb, 2ast
Wade 31pts, 9reb, 6ast, 2blk, 8to
Damon 16pts (3/9 3pt), 6ast[/b]

Keyon 9pts, 4ast
Doleac 2pts, 3reb
Shandon 2pts, 1reb

-----------------

*Haywood 15pts, 8reb*
Jeffries 4pts, 4reb, 4pf
*Jamison 21pts, 3reb, 2ast
Hughes 19pts, 7reb, 2ast
Arenas 20pts, 4reb, 14ast

Dixon 16pts*

-----------------

Team Stats:

*FG
Heat 40/78, 51%
Wizards 38/83, 45%*

*FT
Heat 16/19, 84%
Wizards 11/16, 68%*

3PT
Heat 6/15
Wizards 8/24

*Rebounds
Heat 43
Wizards 29*

Assists
Heat 22
Wizards 23

Fouls 
Heat 20
Wizards 17

Turnovers
Heat 14
Wizards 11


----------



## UD40

This might be a little ot, but does anyone know where i could find a udon and/or dj jersey?


----------



## -33-

Go DJ! said:


> This might be a little ot, but does anyone know where i could find a udon and/or dj jersey?


 I want a Udon jersey, but I'm not getting anything until he resigns this summer...


----------



## UD40

Good point, but do you recomened getting his high school jersey? cause i saw that online somewhere


----------



## BlackNRed

Ebay would be your best bet..?

Heat are the only undefeated team left in the playoffs. Oh yeah baby.


----------



## BiggestWadeFanEver

*You Said What?!?1*

:banana: :clap:  SO THERRRRE!! 6 out of 9 WITHOUT SHAQ....haters can call someone who cares!!! I TOLD YOU GUYS THAT WADE,HASLEM, and JONES would step up!!


----------



## PartisanRanger

Man, I'm loving Dooling right now. He's just a great spark off the bench and is bringing a ton of energy into the game. Anybody else high on Dools right now?


----------



## MiamiWade

Gilbert Arenas must have learnt his lesson by now. Next time he wont be talking much.


----------

